# Simple ,usfull projects?



## dontrinko (Apr 10, 2017)

So far all my lathe/mill projects are accessories for my lathes. Any suggestions for a simple ,useful project I can make for use around the shop or home?  Thanks; Don


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 10, 2017)

I saw this in an old machinist magazine.  I have avoided wing nuts in my woodwork jigs since I find they are a hassle to get loose and often seem to get stuck over time.  The magazine article turned down the one end to fit a cordless drill.  I did not feel the need to use with a cordless drill.

I made this for max 3/8in dia screw.

I machined the inside at 45 deg.  Not sure of the exact angle of the sides of the wing nut, but does not have to be a close fit.

Two 1/4in wide slots machined in the sides for the wings.

A 1/4in dia bolt for leverage.


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 10, 2017)

Try looking at you tube. Should give you lots of ideas.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 10, 2017)

dontrinko said:


> So far all my lathe/mill projects are accessories for my lathes.



I seem to recall somebody had something like this in their signature line:

"Lathe - a tool to make parts for a milling machine
Milling Machine - a tool to make parts for a lathe"

About two years ago I realized that since I had retired I had been buying and fixing machines for the two years since I decided to make my little shop.  And making tools, accessories. etc.  So I designed a product.  It required milling, turning, drilling, tapping, and some other operations.  I made five of them and it took about two months as I used it to refine my processes.  That required making more tools, more accessories, etc.  And buying more things  Then I made 25 more of them in about two weeks.  

The result was that since then whenever I need to make something useful it goes much more quickly.  I've made brackets, yard equipment axles, faucet parts, and a number of other things rather quickly.

The point is that when you optimize the use of your machines then the things that you want and need to make should go easier.


----------



## David S (Apr 10, 2017)

Don,  how about you tell us what you like doing..as in hobbys, etc.  We may be able to give you some hints.

David


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 10, 2017)

A lathe, or a milling machine for that matter, is a "thinking time" machine.  At first when you first got your machine, you spend "time" trying  to "think" of projects to make on your machine.  Later, you will "think," will you have "time" to make  these projects that keep coming your way.


----------



## savarin (Apr 10, 2017)

How about a meat tenderising hammer


Make a different size spike on each side, fancy turning on the handle with a knurled end for grip so it doesnt spin in greasy hands.
Or out of wood with interchangable ends that screw on.


----------



## Joncooey (Apr 10, 2017)

Check out 'Members Projects', 'Shop Made Tooling' and 'Project of The Day - What Did You Do In Your Shop Today' Forums; among others on this site.  I get a lot of inspiration from listening to the other guys experience.  That's what this site is about.  You may find interest in steam engines or fire arms.  Not simple projects but may set you out on a new path.  I like the oil cans that have been demonstrated.


----------



## FanMan (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't look for machining projects, I have machine tools to make anything I might need.  Of course nowadays I often put a lot more effort into making something nice when before I might have done a hack job or purchased it.


----------



## Mach89 (Apr 10, 2017)

Here's how it usually goes with me. Maybe some of you can back me on this.

I get an idea, design it, and start planning how to make it, which often leads to needing some sort of tooling or something else that I don't have. Of course, it's cheaper to make it than buy it, so I make what I need. 

By the time I get that done and have what I thought I needed, if I actually make what my idea was to start with, then it was important. Sometimes that happens. But other times I've either forgotten what the original idea was, or lost interest in it completely. 

Sounds like a waste of time, but it's not. I now have new tooling that I can use for future projects and it helps sort out what ideas really matter long term and what ones were just a quick "that's cool" moment that is very low on the priority list. The idea is still there, as well as the design. And sometimes I come back to them. 

So, just making tooling isn't a bad thing. It improves skill, builds your tool "arsenal", and can give you useful ideas in the process, especially if it involves learning new methods and techniques.


----------



## dontrinko (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks; hobby's are Radio control, Ham radio, Model railroad, gardening tropical fish.  Don


----------



## 2volts (Apr 11, 2017)

dontrinko said:


> Thanks; hobby's are Radio control, Ham radio, Model railroad, gardening tropical fish.  Don




Tell us some more about gardening tropical fish...

pete


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 11, 2017)

One useful tool to make is a threading assistant tool.  Purpose is to hold a tapping tool straight in a drill press or in a lathe tailstock to tap straight into the part.  Not sure what it is called, someone here does.

Make a cylinder in the lathe that goes into the chuck.  Then make a rod with a pointed end that goes into that pressing a spring in.  So that pointed rod engages the tap handle rear end hole and keeps it straight as the tap is advanced with the spring pressure pushing it in.

A picture would show easier than explaining.  But a simple useful tool to make.


----------



## savarin (Apr 11, 2017)

2volts said:


> Tell us some more about gardening tropical fish...
> 
> pete



Not as silly as it sounds, I do it but its called aquaponics.
You use filter beds of gravel to clean the fish tank water and grow stuff in the filter beds.
Grow beds at the front, the fish tank is at the back.



Veggies grow like gangbusters



and then you can harvest the fish. These are jade perch, they went in at 2cms each in jan, 6 months later this was their size.


Sorry to hijack the thread but its well worth doing.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 11, 2017)

dontrinko said:


> Thanks; hobby's are Radio control, Ham radio, Model railroad, gardening tropical fish.  Don


You don't say what your R/C discipline is, CARS/BOATS/PLANES/ COPTERS
if planes or copters, electric/gas/gliders.. 

Railroad has to have a lot of ability to make your own engine, your own cars.  Rebuild rare stuff that parts are impossible to find. Copy something awesome.


----------



## dontrinko (Apr 11, 2017)

RC ; I have quad copters indoor and outdoor, cars, mostly 1/10th scale, and boats, mostly Traxxas but also others.
Tropical fish : i have down sized. at one time I had over 20 tanks. Now I have 38 ,3, and 75 fresh water and 75 and 20 salt water.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 11, 2017)

dontrinko said:


> RC ; I have quad copters indoor and outdoor, cars, mostly 1/10th scale, and boats, mostly Traxxas but also others.
> Tropical fish : i have down sized. at one time I had over 20 tanks. Now I have 38 ,3, and 75 fresh water and 75 and 20 salt water.


Obviously for the RC Cars, you can upgrade your gear to better materials, play with different car looks, suspensions, gears. With the copters replacement parts(upgrades).


----------



## LarryJ (Apr 15, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> I seem to recall somebody had something like this in their signature line:
> 
> "Lathe - a tool to make parts for a milling machine
> Milling Machine - a tool to make parts for a lathe"
> ...



I, too, have a shop full of rebuildable tools, waiting for me to get to them for repair, refurb, or both.     Precisely.  Tools which are useful to me may not be useful to someone else.  I've always made the tools I needed when the store-bought stuff wouldn't cut it.  My house, truck, and shop are full of items I wanted to make, which makes things simpler for me.  I found that a simple RE magnet stuck to the front of the drill press head made the best chuck key holder I'd ever had.  The little HF magnetic dishes work well in all sorts of places, too, like assy/disassembly areas, but I also use cardboard when I need to keep track of different length bolts for automotive work, etc.  Stick the bolts in the same patter as the item you're removing.  If my sister's mechanic had done that, he wouldn't have punctured her water jacket in the head on her VW station wagon a decade ago.  Don't learn the hard way.   =:-O

I buy everything from HF when it's on sale, and nearly everything goes on sale at least twice a year.  I refurb some of the brand new tools from them, too.  :-/


----------



## LarryJ (Apr 15, 2017)

savarin said:


> Not as silly as it sounds, I do it but its called aquaponics.
> You use filter beds of gravel to clean the fish tank water and grow stuff in the filter beds.
> Grow beds at the front, the fish tank is at the back.
> View attachment 231181
> ...



Pretty cool.    And, wow!  A person who actually paints their projects!  Such a treat.    I see more youtube vids of unpainted weld projects, I swear...


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 15, 2017)

savarin said:


> Not as silly as it sounds, I do it but its called aquaponics.
> You use filter beds of gravel to clean the fish tank water and grow stuff in the filter beds.
> Grow beds at the front, the fish tank is at the back.
> View attachment 231181
> ...




I saw a set up like that in one of the medical cannabis shops around here, they sell the gear for that.  (Was in there looking at CNC made stash boxes in metal that they sell.  Some of them are really nice work.) Can grow some big fish and herbs.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 15, 2017)

LarryJ said:


> I found that a simple RE magnet stuck to the front of the drill press head made the best chuck key holder I'd ever had.



After I read that I went down and did the same thing to my drill press with one of those powerful little Chinese magnets that I had on hand.


----------



## Veronica Stator (Apr 23, 2017)

A pen is a really fun lathe project that yields a beautiful (and useful) result, and helps work on the fundamental skills. 
http://quinndunki.com/blondihacks/?p=3278


----------



## rwm (Apr 23, 2017)

Try making some spinning tops as gifts. Post them on my top thread if you like!
Here is some inspiration:
https://www.billetspin.com/

I have never tried to machine a fish but I am pleased to know it can be done.

Robert


----------

